# 10 Technik-Produkte für unter 100 Euro, die man unbedingt haben muss [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Oktober 2010)

*10 Technik-Produkte für unter 100 Euro, die man unbedingt haben muss [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 10 Technik-Produkte für unter 100 Euro, die man unbedingt haben muss [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 10 Technik-Produkte für unter 100 Euro, die man unbedingt haben muss [Anzeige]


----------



## Rollora (16. Oktober 2010)

*10 Technik-Produkte für unter 100 Euro, die man unbedingt haben muss [Anzeige]*

Tut mir leid aber recht viele dieser Produkte muss ich nicht wirklich haben... Dabei war ich nach der Überschrift schon recht neugierig. Der USB Raketenwerfer würd mir mehr freude bereiten


----------



## XmuhX (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Technik-Produkte für unter 100 Euro, die man unbedingt haben muss [Anzeige]*

Also manche Themen haben eine etwas übertriebene Überschrift! 

Passender wäre gewesen: "10 brauchbare Technik-Produkte für unter 100€"


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Technik-Produkte für unter 100 Euro, die man unbedingt haben muss [Anzeige]*


Das sind Zehn Dinge die ich überhaupt nicht haben muss/will !

Schon Lustig das immer mehr Werbung bei den News untergebracht werden.... Lustig ist das falsche Wort, eher Nervig !
Mich wundert es nicht mehr das immer mehr User auf andere News-Seiten wechseln wo keine Werbung dazwischen ist....


----------



## Dartwurst (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Technik-Produkte für unter 100 Euro, die man unbedingt haben muss [Anzeige]*

Ausser Artikel 1 hat das ja gar nichts mit PC zu tun.
Also: 9 Dinge die ich gar nicht brauche


----------



## Steff456 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Technik-Produkte für unter 100 Euro, die man unbedingt haben muss [Anzeige]*

Man könnte noch die neue Samsung F4 mit 2TB für 80€ hinzufügen


----------



## Natikill (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Technik-Produkte für unter 100 Euro, die man unbedingt haben muss [Anzeige]*



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Das sind Zehn Dinge die ich überhaupt nicht haben muss/will !
> 
> Schon Lustig das immer mehr Werbung bei den News untergebracht werden....



Genau, denn PCGH kassiert Prozente bei jedem Kauf der über Amazon und diese Links geht. also wer diese aufdringliche Werbung unterbinden will bestellt nicht über die PCGH Links....ich weiß das klingt jetzt fies aber echt Leute...dieser Schnäppchenführer ist ne tolle Sache, da bestell ich auch über eure Links. Einige Sachen sind nicht schlecht keine Frage aber 10 Dinge blabla...kann man auch gleich Schnäppchenführer oder Werbungsführer 2.0 nennen. Ein paar Sachen wie den Shuffel, den Stick oder der Receiver sind ja echt für ihren Preis nicht schlecht, aber beim X4 640 schießt ihr euch ja selbst als Hardwareprofis ns Bein. Ihr wisst ganz genau, dass ein X4 955 nur 117€ kostet und wesentlich schneller ist und dass eure eigene Preissuchmaschine einen wesentlich besseren Preis für den Prozessor ausspuckt (den x4 630 gibts schon für 75€<--nahezu Null Unterschied zum 640 voralem Angesichts von 25€ Unterschied)....ShameOnYou PCWH (PC Werbungs Hardware) 
Ich soll PCGH Unterstützen weil die arme Redaktion nicht genug Geld mit der Masse an Werbung macht, adnn frag ich mich wie hat das vor etlichen Jahren um 2005 rum funktioniert? Da gings ja auch Ohne....

Ich geb euch mal nen Tipp:
Bringt eine Art Einkaufsführer raus aus euren Zeitschriftenempfehlungen...das verlinkt ihr dann mit euren Links und bekommt somit Kohle! Das wäre OK...


----------



## Ahab (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Technik-Produkte für unter 100 Euro, die man unbedingt haben muss [Anzeige]*

Brauch ich alles nicht. Aber...



Natikill schrieb:


> Genau, denn PCGH kassiert Prozente bei jedem Kauf der über Amazon und diese Links geht. also wer diese aufdringliche Werbung unterbinden will bestellt nicht über die PCGH Links....ich weiß das klingt jetzt fies aber echt Leute...dieser Schnäppchenführer ist ne tolle Sache, da bestell ich auch über eure Links. Einige Sachen sind nicht schlecht keine Frage aber 10 Dinge blabla...kann man auch gleich Schnäppchenführer oder Werbungsführer 2.0 nennen. Ein paar Sachen wie den Shuffel, den Stick oder der Receiver sind ja echt für ihren Preis nicht schlecht, aber beim X4 640 schießt ihr euch ja selbst als Hardwareprofis ns Bein. Ihr wisst ganz genau, dass ein X4 955 nur 117€ kostet und wesentlich schneller ist und dass eure eigene Preissuchmaschine einen wesentlich besseren Preis für den Prozessor ausspuckt (den x4 630 gibts schon für 75€<--nahezu Null Unterschied zum 640 voralem Angesichts von 25€ Unterschied)....ShameOnYou PCWH (PC Werbungs Hardware)
> Ich soll PCGH Unterstützen weil die arme Redaktion nicht genug Geld mit der Masse an Werbung macht, adnn frag ich mich wie hat das vor etlichen Jahren um 2005 rum funktioniert? Da gings ja auch Ohne....
> 
> Ich geb euch mal nen Tipp:
> Bringt eine Art Einkaufsführer raus aus euren Zeitschriftenempfehlungen...das verlinkt ihr dann mit euren Links und bekommt somit Kohle! Das wäre OK...



... heul doch.


----------

